# TS Cross Cut Sled Question



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Yup...yet another thread LOL.....Really simple question though:

I just came into possession of 3 sheets of 3/4" Oak playwood. I am going to make a TV stand with some. I also need a cross cut sled..yup, a deficiency i should have taked care of long ago.

Think 3/4 " oak ply would be fine instead of 1/2 or 3/4" birch? I will have plenty left over and don't feel like running to the store.

Thanks.....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That 3/4" plywood will limit the thickness of lumber you can cut more than a thinner plywood. There is no physical need for that thick of a sled.

George


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Like George said you will loose a 1/4-inch of cutting depth. It will also weigh 50% more made out of 3/4 vs 1/2-inch plywood.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I like a thin sled too. I use a stabilizer on the nut side of the blade so I lose some depth with that too.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

All: I made the sled with 3/4" and it is fine for what I needed it for. Not bells and whistles. Just a fence and that be it. I am going to make another one that has T-tracks and an adjustable slot for the blade area so I can use it for varying widths of dado blades.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I made my sled from 3/4 birch, but that was only because I happened to have some on hand. If I build another one I probably would use 1/2. I do think 3/4" would tend to be flatter.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I got a super sled about half done (deck, fence & slots) made from 3/4 mahogany faced ply. That was what I had at the time.
It works great for my needs, keeps fingers away from the saw, cuts a nice 90, slides nicely and has some heft to it.
Waxed the table, slides & sled bottom with Butchers Bowling Alley Wax (Has caranuba in it)
This isn't a real great foto of it cause I was shooting the chair for a flier.









...Jon...


----------

